# On road Dyno



## HitmanIII (Feb 24, 2008)

Have anyone ever built or seen an on road chassis dyno?

I need some info and help please.

Hitman


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Lookup the Thor chassis dyno.


----------



## HitmanIII (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------

